# Need opnions for new stock



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Seeing that we are fairly new to the goat world, we've only had our does about a year, I'd like some opinions from those of you who are more experienced. We are looking to buy 2 or 3 more does this fall or winter when my AQHA colt sells and aren't sure if we want to get more commercial stock or fullblooded registered does. In our area right now there seems to be a pretty good market for both, but we are looking to move to SW virginia in the near future so may change whats in demand. Around here commercial breeding age does are going for around $125-150. Registered fullblooded does are more about $250-300, and does that are more geared toward show stock or with ennoblements are going for $325+. 
Right now we have just 2 does, one is alpine boer, the other is full boer but unregistered. And our young buck is 87.5% boer. If we decided on commercial does we would most likely keep our current buck, depending on how he matures and what he throws. And obviously if we were to get fullblooded stock we would not breed to our buck, we'd find something registered.
What are your thoughts/opinions on this for someone just starting out?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats a good question. I was all about the registered goats when I got mine last december but then I realised around here there is a good enough market for unregistered and then I dont have to mess with the paper work and membership fees so I have 4 does that can all be registered just non of them are because I dont have time for that right now. You really have to decide whats most important to you. Registered fullbloods are going to make you more money in the long run but its a more expensive start up cost.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Roger has some good points. For me personally its all about the registered stock because I love to show. But, I have plenty of friends who have commercial flocks and no problem selling kids. If your move is a definite one, its probably a wise thought to check out what the markets are like there. One thought - if there is demand for registered stock where you are moving to, and you have registered stock from bloodlines from where you are now, the outcross genetics might add to their market value and demand (assuming you are moving a fair way - excuse my ignorance of american geography)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Where i live, we have a high demand for market wethers...in that case it doesnt matter if they are fullbloods or percentages...i have percentages for market wethers and they sell pretty good here. Like karen said, it just depends on the market in your area...if you are breeding for market wethers or just meat then your current buck should do the job


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback. I'm still not sure what direction we are going to go right now. Ultimately I'd like to have a herd of commercial AND registered stock so we'd have a market for both. Which would mean getting a registered buck in the future. I think right now I'd like to just stick to our buck. I spoke to a local gentleman that has some registered does for sale that were exposed to his registered buck, which is also an option.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

That sounds like a really good option to me!


----------

